# Faux v. Johnson-Haus - DM free!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

(Arko x Alexa) Normal for DM


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Handsome boy, and congrats!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good news!


----------

